# Old Town Topwater Series - scaled down Predator PDL?



## SurfRidr

Saw one of these at Academy. Curious if anyone had opinions on it. Lower price point than the Predator PDL. 



https://www.oldtowncanoe.com/content/topwater-series-fishing-kayaks


----------



## tiger297

It looks nice and just for fun that version has a rebate for a free fish finder if you purchase by 10/26.

https://www.oldtowncanoe.com/topwater-rebate-2018


----------



## lobsterman

I fish with a guy who bought one and he likes his. It is very sturdy he says , and easy to lug around. It is however only 10 and a half feet long so you are giving up some room there. Me personally I love my PDL. Best kayak for me personally!


----------



## Chris V

I have the Topwater 120. It’s a very well designed paddle yak, especially if standing and fishing is desired. Extreme stable, comfortable seat, open cockpit and not too heavy. It isn’t the fastest paddle yak, but you’re going to lose speed when you add the width for stability. I’ve been cool with that trade off.


----------



## Chrissybombs

I have the Topwater PDL and absolutely love it!The wide deck has plenty of room. The large rear tanks holds me crate and fish bag. The under the seat has room for 2 boxes of lures and plastics. It has preinstalled rail tracks and its maneuverability is like a sports car. I moved out fo a Hobie Outback into it and am so happy I did.


----------



## SurfRidr

Thanks for the feedback, really appreciate it! I will have a fishing yak eventually for the shorter trips when I don't want to mess with the work involved in launching the bay boat, but other things keep taking priority for the moment.

I am really encouraged that folks have found this to be a useful platform, as it has a more palatable price point for a kayak-novice like me. Appreciate the responses!


----------



## olvart

Chrissybombs said:


> I have the Topwater PDL and absolutely love it!The wide deck has plenty of room. The large rear tanks holds me crate and fish bag. The under the seat has room for 2 boxes of lures and plastics. It has preinstalled rail tracks and its maneuverability is like a sports car. I moved out fo a Hobie Outback into it and am so happy I did.


The Hobie Outback has a lot lower seat position.
My main concern with the 10’6 topwater pdl is the high seat position.
Your coments would be appreciated.


----------



## Chrissybombs

I find it’s a perfect height. I’m 6’ and it feels stable even when doing an aggressive hook set or reaching all around the boat.


----------



## 69Viking

I have a Topwater 106 and I'm 6'4" tall with bad knees, it's a struggle due to the knees but I can stand up in it, amazingly stable! My 22 year son has a Topwater 106 with good knees and he stands up with ease and paddles it like a paddle board! For a 10' kayak they have a lot of room too with the squared off back, you can fit a milk crate and a pretty good sized cooler behind the seat. The seat sitting up high is great, as mentioned before has ample room under for tackle that is easy to access. Again I'm a big guy and it is super comfortable, I can shake side to side pretty hard and not turn it over!


----------



## SurfRidr

Thanks for the feedback. I still want one, but I just have not been able to get to where I can justify it before other stuff that keeps coming up. I have kept an eye open for used ones but I have not seen any yet.


----------

